# Would you?



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm fine working from my desk thank you!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Why not?


To me it would be a cool experience but then again I like working in and around water of any type. I could see some guys getting claustrophobic or something being in a reversed fish tank situation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Environment wise, it's really no different than working in a tilt wall building before the roof trusses are on. I know only one person who's ever worked in a coffer dam, and he related that the humidity was what made the working conditions miserable.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There was a video circulating online about 15 years ago about a project, I believe in Dubai, where they were on shore but within feet of a body of water, with a similar setup with sheet piles to keep the water out, and it failed. I just looked for the video and can't find it. But if you search for "sheet pile failure" there's plenty to look at.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> Environment wise, it's really no different than working in a tilt wall building before the roof trusses are on. I know only one person who's ever worked in a coffer dam, and he related that the humidity was what made the working conditions miserable.


Might be considered a confined space if they run gas/diesel/propane equipment in it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Sure I would do it.
No different then being under an aircraft carrier in dry dock.. 
It makes you feel like an ant.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

what is this for?:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

circuitman1 said:


> what is this for?:biggrin::biggrin:


Another Hugh Leatherman highway project for impoverished Florence, SC. :vs_laugh:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess you need to pay attention to your surroundings and I wonder about the air quality with diesel engines running, I've never worked in an area like that.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

IIRC something similar was done in the Northeast in the early 1900s but it was enclosed. They couldn't figure out why men were dying, but, it was from the "bends" like divers who don't decompress.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

How would I feel ? Trapped comes to mind.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

For Shannahan Crane/Hoist went underground for Doe Run and Mississippi Lime companies.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Bird dog said:


> IIRC something similar was done in the Northeast in the early 1900s but it was enclosed. They couldn't figure out why men were dying, but, it was from the "bends" like divers who don't decompress.


Try 19th Century, Brooklyn Bridge pressurized cassions... the first time ever used.

:surprise:


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> How would you feel about working in this hole?


That would be a creepy feeling! Death would be quick if the sheets failed.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*I liked that view*



Wirenuting said:


> Sure I would do it.
> No different then being under an aircraft carrier in dry dock..
> It makes you feel like an ant.



I thought that view was cool. It looked like you were looking down a subway tunnel when you looked down the middle. I also liked the way it looked on the level between the flight deck and hanger bay. Hatch after hatch after hatch, if someone in the same color hardhat was coming the other way it looked like you were looking in a mirror. Only problem was lift feet duck head over and over, and duck a little lower to allow for your hardhat.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I love any of that off the beaten path stuff. I would be first in line to go work there just to try it out. You could go fishing every lunch break.


Tim.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I would talk a big talk....then i would get the edge of the dam and my asshole would pucker up.

The money would need to be really good


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

canbug said:


> I love any of that off the beaten path stuff. I would be first in line to go work there just to try it out. You could go fishing every lunch break.
> 
> 
> Tim.


mmmmmmm, fish...


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

The Brooklyn bridge caissons were quite impressive, I believe one side went down to 150' or so. As mentioned they were pressurised. There was a huge stack of wood cribbing pushed down by the stone added on top. Hand dug from the inside. The timber caught on fire a few times and was flooded to put it out. A horrible environment I'm sure. 

The Great Bridge is a excellent detailed book on the project.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

just the cowboy said:


> I thought that view was cool. It looked like you were looking down a subway tunnel when you looked down the middle. I also liked the way it looked on the level between the flight deck and hanger bay. Hatch after hatch after hatch, if someone in the same color hardhat was coming the other way it looked like you were looking in a mirror. Only problem was lift feet duck head over and over, and duck a little lower to allow for your hardhat.


Ah, I see your familiar with “Knee Knockers”. 
Next up “Ladder Rail” riding lessons.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

277boy said:


> The Brooklyn bridge caissons were quite impressive, I believe one side went down to 150' or so. As mentioned they were pressurised. There was a huge stack of wood cribbing pushed down by the stone added on top. Hand dug from the inside. The timber caught on fire a few times and was flooded to put it out. A horrible environment I'm sure.
> 
> The Great Bridge is a excellent detailed book on the project.


Didn’t a bunch of Mud Hogs die from the bends building it?


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes, they were getting the bends and I believe that project was essentially the discovery of the bends. The son of the bridge's engineer took over the project after his death and got the bends himself.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

277boy said:


> Yes, they were getting the bends and I believe that project was essentially the discovery of the bends. The son of the bridge's engineer took over the project after his death and got the bends himself.


Wow. I would have never thought an open pit no matter how deep would still be just one atmosphere. 
I know under water each 33 feet is one atmosphere.
How does an open hole change the pressure?
I mean you are still breathing the same air being breathed on top. Right?

Maybe we have a professional diver here that can shed some light for me?


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

The Brooklyn bridge caissons were not open air, they were pressurised and sealed to match the water pressure to keep a dry(ish) working space to dig.


----------

